# Skin Issues



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd has so many issues :::sigh:::

He gets lots of hot spots on the spring and summer. Is there any shampoo that will help? I've been bathing him weekly, sometimes twice a week with a mild shampoo from pet edge, but I was wondering if there is one that would help? Does the microtek anti itch shampoo really work as good as they say?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Microtek is a great shampoo. Yes it does cut the itching. It is very soothing to the skin. Give it a try I think you will be really pleased! The spray is really great too.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Could his issues be allergy related?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, Microtek works wonders  Just make sure to leave it on for the full five minutes like the direction say..


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

I've never heard of Microtek, however I have something called Buddy Wash that smells really good and made a noticeable difference on Wrinkles skin and coat right away. 

http://www.doggoneclean.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=42


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes Buddy wash is a great shampoo, but not so much for clearing up skin issues. Microtek is an antibacterial/antimicrobial shampoo that clears up the itchies and stops that "doggy smell"... I think you should give it a try.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Could his issues be allergy related?


Yes, they are allergy related, but washing him with an anti itch shampoo of some kind will at least help with the hot spots.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

My vet told me the general rule of thumb is 'if it's moist, keep it dry and if it's dry keep it moist'.

She has always told me with Chazz's skin issues to use a betadine rinse twice a day. Mix betadine and water until it's the color of weak tea and just rinse the area. It helps dry it up for faster healing. If it's a large area, I just pour it over him. If it's a small contained area, I spritz with a spray bottle really soaking the area.

I've also used the Betadine Scrub on areas that needed extra attention and found that works great as well. Followed by the spray it really helps.

Since the betadine and the Microtek are similar in that they are antibacterial/antimicrobial etc. If you don't want to use the betadine, you might try the shampoo and follow daily with the Microtek spray.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Reno, I will try the betadine since I am very short on cash. Betadine is a lot cheaper than the shampoo.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

The best product on the market for immediate relief of hot spots and itching (and many other skin problems) IMO is:
*EQyss Micro-Tek Shampoo* (Dilute 8 parts water to 1 part shampoo)
*EQyss Micro-Tek Spray* (for use between shampoos)

For best results, used both products together. Great for hot spots, allergies, injuries. Won't sting or burn an open wound. 


To promote hair regrowth in bald areas from hot spots, use:
*EQyss Rebuilder*. (Human cancer patients use this after chemo.) FABULOUS conditioner that I use myself, and I also apply it to my nails. Since doing so, I have long nails that don't split for the first time in my life! Also heals cracked paw pads, and great for dry noses. 

I buy EQyss products online at KvVet Supply. They don't charge for shipping, and I get my order within 3 days. They offer the best price for EQyss products (I usually check when placing an order), and I've been buying from them for 8 yrs.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Poodleholic.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

cant really help with the shampoo as uk products are loads diff, but with hot spots to help clear them up water mixed with a splash of apple cider vinegar will help cool and heal up hot sports can add it to the drinking water as well helps balance the body out again bit of an all over tonic


----------

